# dead newborn kitten



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

hello, im new to the forum and hope somebody maybe able to help me. my queen has given birth to 4 kittens early hours this morning, all is fine except i have one dead baby, looks like mum may have accidently laid on it. my problem is mum wont let me take it away. i have tried several times today and i know its very important to remove the kitten as soon as possible. my queen growls then lays on the dead kitten. does anybody know how i can remove this kitten without stressing mum too much. thankyou.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

I think the best thing to do is give her some food, then quickly grab the poor little kitten once she moves. RIP Little one....


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Wait until she goes to the litter box or to eat and take it away then. Be firm, get in there quick and get it gone. My Birman's first born was deformed and dead - I didn't even let her see it and took it away straight away, she didn't notice.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thankyou for your quick replies. i have moved the food slightly away so she has to come out to eat, hasnt worked as yet. my mentor as im a noice breeder told me to take one of the kittens away and mum will follow, not sure if this is good advise as i dont want to be hand rearing if mum walks.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Mum is unlikely to 'walk' just because you move one kitten a distance away for her to retrieve. In fact it is a good idea to handle the kittens from day one, weigh them, check their sex, make sure they aren't leaking from the umbilical cord etc. YOu need to change the bedding regularly too, so will need to move the kittens for that.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thankyou for your help. managed to get the dead kitten as it seems sardines is a great meal. have checked remaining healthy kittens, done clean nesting box now mum is happy feeding her babies. i was worried but happy now. i have 3 brown tabbies and one blue smoke. kittens weigh between 7.5oz and 9oz so will check their weight everyday.


----------

